# Armour Thyroid Recall



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not really sure where to post this so please excuse me if posted incorrectly. I don't take this but know others on here might:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/EnforcementReports/ucm242808.htm
Enforcement Report for February 9, 2011

February 9 2011

PRODUCT
*Armour Thyroid* (thyroid tablets, USP), 1/2 grain (30 mg) , each tablet contains 19 mcg levothyroxine (T4) and 4.5 mcg liothyronine (T3), 100-count bottle, NDC 0456-0458-01. Recall # D-231-2011
CODE
Lot #: 1077413, Exp. 9/30/2011 
RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER
Recalling Firm: Forest Pharmaceuticals Inc., Earth City, MO, by telephone and letters on October 6, 2010. 
Manufacturer: Forest Pharmaceuticals Inc., Cincinnati, OH. Firm initiated recall is ongoing.
REASON
Labeling: *Label error on declared strength; some bottles are mislabeled as containing 1/2-grain tablets but actually contain 1-grain tablets. The entire lot is being recalled even though some bottles are labeled correctly because bottles of 1/2-grain and 1-grain could be shrink-wrapped together.*VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE
31,172 bottles approx.
DISTRIBUTION
Nationwide, PR, Belgium and the United Kingdom

RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: DRUGS - CLASS III


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> I'm not really sure where to post this so please excuse me if posted incorrectly. I don't take this but know others on here might:
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/EnforcementReports/ucm242808.htm
> Enforcement Report for February 9, 2011
> ...


Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much!! This will be a help to many!! I will post it elsewhere's as well!!


----------

